# New to this kayaking thing.



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all. Just have retired from 30 years of Law Enforcement at the age of 49. I've always loved to camp, hunt, fish, canoe and just recently have decided to get into kayaking. I try to get to the OBX a couple times a year. I want an ocean kayak that I can explore with and use to fish too. Looking at the 2015 Prowler Big Game II (orange camo). Anyone else use the Prowler Big Game II ? Any pros and cons?


----------



## KAYO (Jun 21, 2002)

Papa-T, welcome. I just retired last June after 38 yrs w/the federal gov't. Hope to see you on the water next season and good luck w/your search for an ocean going yak.

V/r,


Gregg Sr.


----------



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have the big game and my friend has the trident and the big game is amazing in my opinion, I love it. Its kinda heavy but not heavy enough for it to bug me and its incredibly stable. I definitely prefer my big game to his trident. I've been out in the chespeake bay in it and i felt very safe and there was not one moment i was worried I would flip or anything.


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

I haven't used a Prowler Big Game (or Big Game II) but looking at it's specs compared to the Trident (13 for example) it looks like your giving up 9" in length and gaining 4.5" in width. This translates to speed. In kayak fishing, you usually get either a lot of speed or stability, or a little of both. The longer and narrower a boat is, the faster it is. The wider it is, the more stable - allowing to more easily stand and site fish.
Speed isn't something you want as if you might go paddle race someone, think of it as efficiency. The faster your boat is, the less you have to paddle it, the less tired you get (splurge on a nice fiberglass bladed paddle too). If you plan on paddling a few miles to and from your fishing spots, the Trident may suit you better. If you only need to paddle a mile or less, and plan on doing a lot of standing, the BGII would likely serve you better. You can stand and site fish in the Trident too, I've done it.
The BGII is only 3lbs heavier than the Trident 13, so not much real difference here. Depending on your loading, and carrying needs, you may have to consider if you can lift a 70lb boat above your head onto a roof rack by yourself at times.
Going orange, or another highly visible color is a good idea too. If you're fishing water that's shared with motorized vessels, you'll want to be as noticeable as possible.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I haven't purchased the Prowler Big Game II yet, but plan to after the new year. The next thing I guess I have to figure out once I get my hands on it; is how to haul it on top of my Scamp 19 fifth wheel camper. Probably either have to haul it there or find a way to secure it forward on top of the Colorado with out it hitting the camper which will be mounted via a goose neck hitch in the rear of the truck. Hmmnn. Oh well I will find a way as always. Hey Thanks again.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

You might consider a front trailer hitch reciever and a roof top canoe/kayak carrier. Would add to a more even weight displacement with the longer yak.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea was thinking about that.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Put it on top of the camper!
Get a couple of pillows and 2 long straps!
Simplicity at its' finest!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea was considering buying the simple kayak foam blocks?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice camper but it be mighty high to wrestle a big game to the top of it.
Would probably scratch the paint eventually.Might washing it good and think about inside the camper and fixin a way to strap it down.
Good deal on an already rigged Big Game Yak on at this link, http://tkaa.org/index.php/topic,7856.0.html


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

You can spend any amount of money to get what you truly desire or you can improvise and make the most of what you have at hand. I have a bike rack on top of my truck with oversize pool noodles around the bars. For securing, I attached a couple of D-rings to the bars and 2 cinch straps. Use some rope, a big ole sleeping bag to stuff your yak in, and winch it on top of your camper. We all have a million ideas, but ultimately it's whatever works best for you. Have fun with the ideas and trials!


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Look into a Jackson Kayak 'Cuda 14 and WS Ride for comparison. Both are fine saltwater fishing/exploring machines.


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

check out TKAA.org


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Finding the right kayak for you can't be done behind a computer screen, it takes butt in the seat time.
Has the OP ever paddled anything, canoe, kayak?
Is he going to use the yak at home more than the one or three trips a year to the OBX? 
Spending a grand, or more, is a investment, and shouldn't be made until some consideration, and experience is acquired through as many rentals and demos as possible.
My advice, even more so because of his transport issues, is to rent a yak while at the OBX.
Crash their boat on your first surf landings...Hint...for your first surf foray, don't carry all your fishing stuff. Practice empty going out and coming back...unless you want to have a yard sale(slang for your gear washed up along the tide line after you dump).
Check out the local stores for demo days, go to some kayak club get togethers, talk to those folks, and ask for a short test paddle, rent from a couple places.
Then, once you think you have it figured out, buy.
Good luck, and welcome to the plastic navy.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

dena said:


> Finding the right kayak for you can't be done behind a computer screen, it takes butt in the seat time.


Searching and asking questions on a forum like this can help steer him in the right direction, avoid lemons, narrow his choices down and save a lot of time. He should have it narrowed down to 2 or 3 yaks before he gets one wet in a demo. 



dena said:


> Spending a grand, or more, is a investment, and shouldn't be made until some consideration, and experience is acquired through as many rentals and demos as possible.


Toys like this are not an investment, they depreciate in value like nearly everything else. "As many rentals and demos as possible" is not necessary and a waste of money and time. I'm not saying to avoid them but what you are suggesting is overkill. How about as many as necessary.


The most important feature in a kayak is the seat, if it isn't comfortable he'll hate being in it. Look for manufacturers that have seats that look like little folding beach chairs, not the low slung wet butt seats. Work on the features after that.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

seeknfin said:


> You might consider a front trailer hitch reciever and a roof top canoe/kayak carrier. Would add to a more even weight displacement with the longer yak.


This may be your best choice, I'd hate to see you trying to load/unload a nearly 13', 70 pound (awkward) kayak from your Scamp.

We tow a TT, not a fiver, so my 14' kayak goes up on a truck rack. My first thought for you was a front bumper mounted rack with a mate just behind the cab. Pool noodles make great padding for kayaks.


----------

